# Computer findet Netzwerkdrucker nicht



## Typhoon_2540 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe folgende Situation.
Ich habe meine Brother DCP-9270CDN mittels Netzwerkkabel an einen Zyxel NBG4615 Hub angeschlossen. An jenem Hub ist auch der 1. Computer (Windows 7)angeschlossen. Auf diesem habe ich den Drucker sofort gefunden und verwenden können. Dann ist der Hub an einem VDSL Modem angeschlossen, das zentral im Haus installiert ist. An diesem ist dann der 2. Computer (Windows XP) angeschlossen. Hier konnte ich den Drucker nicht finden.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruss Typhoon_2540


----------



## Mosed (9. Dezember 2011)

Eventuell muss im VDSL-Router (ist ja sicherlich ein Router und nicht nur ein Modem) eingestellt werden, dass Netzwerkdrucker freigegeben sind?!


----------



## Typhoon_2540 (10. Dezember 2011)

Da habe ich mich wohl mit den Begriffen etwas vertan.
Ja das ist auch ein Router. 
Diese Einstellung ist bereits vorgenommen worden.


----------



## toub_ (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi!
Schon mal versucht, den Drucker über cmd anzupingen? Die IP müsste der Drucker in seinem Menu ausgeben oder in einer Test-/Configurations-seite, welche man ausdrucken kann via Menu des Druckers.
Wenn er sich anpingen lässt, den Drucker mit dieser IP am XP-Rechner einrichten


----------



## Typhoon_2540 (30. Dezember 2011)

Leider lässt er sich nicht anpingen. Es kommt immer die Meldung: Zeitüberschreitung bei der Anforderung.
Was könnten sonst noch für Fehlerquellen vorhanden sein?


----------



## toub_ (3. Januar 2012)

Wenn er sich nicht anpingen lässt, stimmt wohl irgendeine Einstellung im Router noch nicht. 
Was genau, oder obs was anderes ist, kann ich aber so nicht sagen :/

Sonst versuch mal den Drucker direkt an den Router anzuschließen.


----------



## Chron-O-John (3. Januar 2012)

Also der Zyxel ist ja auch ein Router, so wie ich das sehe. Ich vermute, du Routest da 2 mal. Ergo, musst du beim Zyxel den Uplink in die Lan (Nicht WAN, oder wonstwas) stecken. DHCP ausschalten beim Zyxel.

Dann sollte es gehen.


----------

